# What's Your Favorite Childhood Horse Breed?



## TheQuietGirl (May 21, 2011)

Everyone has a favorite(past or present), what's yours?:wink:
Mine would have to have been first an Arabian, then I fell in love with Appaloosas, and now I would have to say Haflingers! I love those golden cutie pies!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I loved little paint minis and ponies as a kid =) Can't really pick out a favorite breed nowadays, any horse that is small and bay is a win for me though:lol:


----------



## horseanimal11 (May 19, 2010)

Well, I guess I'm still a kid, but... TB's all the way! Especially the crazy ones...


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

When i was younger i was _obsessed _with Thoroughbreds! Especially racehorses 
Up until about a year or so ago they were still my favorite breed though the Norwegian Fjord has officially stolen first place lol


----------



## Horse (Jul 26, 2009)

mustangs


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

When I was younger I loved all horses, but had a special spot for arabians thanks to the TV series "the Black Stallion" and I really loved paints. Now I like heavier horses-particularly Gypsy Vanners (oh, that mane and tail, the feathering, attitude, and the bold paint colour of many of them!), I like Fjords, Fresians, Drafts, an bull-dog built quarterhorses (the ones that are meant to work-not the halter horses with their tiny-feet, small-heads, and posty legs. I am a sucker for black paints, grulla colouring, and buckskins. I could see myslef with (and I am sorry if I offend anyone) a dainty refined breed, or a gaited horse.


----------



## DutchFeather (May 9, 2011)

My favorite is Belgians! I grew up with them, and even though my dad tried to get me a pony or riding horse, Belgians were always my favorite and the pony never lasted long. I've been driving single and team since I was 4 and raised and trained my own Belgian when I was 16. He now is used for farmwork, hayrides, parades, etc., and is a very good boy. I have Sam, who is a 10 month old stud colt (he'll be gelded as soon as he drops). I've had him since the day he was born and he's going to be with me til the day he dies. I just love how big, powerful and beautiful they are. Although some of them are "gentle giants", I love how some of them have spirit and spunk. 

I'm also in love with Brabants, the origional belgian from Belgium and plan on having two fillies and a colt imported within the next couple years and am helping to create a registery and breed standard for the American Brabant Association because currently all Brabants have to be registered as Belgians.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a funny story about that actually! 
The first horse I ever rode was an Arabian so obviously I automatically fell in love with them. I started reading all sorts of horse books and I was certain that my absolute dream breed/color/gender of horse was a flea-bitten gray Arabian mare.
Then I moved on to loving draft horses and wanting one desperately, but Arabs were still number three, or so, on my "favorites" list. 
Eventually I gave up on the whole dream breeds of horse thing because I realized that a great horse could be anything, but I still liked Arabs.

Then, a few years ago my trainer, at the time, decided that she was going to help me get a horse and she knew a woman with two Arabs that needed new homes. She knew that I liked horses with a bit more "fire" so she figured that I could at least look at them and see if I connected with one. 
Well, one of them really struck me and I took her home a few days later. 
Then, last year, after owning this mare for 2 years, I realized that she is literally my dream horse! She's a flea-bitten gray Arabian mare and I had totally forgotten that dream when I got this mare. It was basically God, fate, what have you, that gave me the horse I dreamed of vividly for YEARS when I was little.
She is totally my perfect match so I must have been on to something as a little one! Lol!


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

Wallaby said:


> I have a funny story about that actually!
> The first horse I ever rode was an Arabian so obviously I automatically fell in love with them. I started reading all sorts of horse books and I was certain that my absolute dream breed/color/gender of horse was a flea-bitten gray Arabian mare.
> Then I moved on to loving draft horses and wanting one desperately, but Arabs were still number three, or so, on my "favorites" list.
> Eventually I gave up on the whole dream breeds of horse thing because I realized that a great horse could be anything, but I still liked Arabs.
> ...


Thats really heart-warming, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

Clydesdales,,, i loveeee big horses and i just loved how gentle and beautiful they looked!!!!!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

As a kid I read every black stallion book there was. So of course my 1st dream horse was a black arab. I also loved reading about Man O' War & Secretariat. I think that is why I love red horses. Our family's 1st horse was a quarter horse, and I fell in love with the breed. My dream horse now would be a big sorrel quarterhorse gelding. Neither horse I own fits that description, but a girl can dream.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

Arabians(Thanks to The Black Stallion Series.) & Mustangs(they aren't really a breed, more like a mix of breeds.lol) and Kigers(Thanks to Spirit:Stallion of the Cimmaron.)

These breeds are still my fave.


----------



## Mett Steve (May 26, 2011)

*Arabian.*

Arabian Horses
originates from Arabian Peninsula,are considered best among all horse breeds.This horse is more powerful,have more resistance and more strength to run faster than others.We may say it is Natural.I have my all pet horse from Arabian breeds.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

When I was little My dream horse/pony was a Haflinger. I remember dreaming at night about me haveing one, and not to long after I got my childhood dream horse/pony a haflinger named Dolly<3
Now my dream horse is a Friesian, Maybe one day Ill get one


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

My childhood dream was any palomino horse. I LOVED them and still do. My dream breed was an Andalusian though for obvious reasons lol. I always wanted to ride Haute Ecole


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Of my earliest memories I was totally in love with any and all breeds and even Grades. To this day I still love them all. I also read every one of Walter Farley's "Black Stallion" books. Oh and there was also "Flicka" by Maureen O'Hara.


----------



## ledge (May 23, 2011)

Growing up it wasn't so much a breed preference, but i always wanted the dapple grey that Clint Eastwood rode in Pale Rider, so i guess it would have been Appy's 

Everyone should own a haflinger those little horses (they are NOT ponies) are the neatest and nicest little horses i've seen


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Arabians and TBs. I loved watching the races as a kid. The first horse I ever fell in love with was a grey arabian gelding. I was 12 and that became my dream horse. Specifically, I love the dark and rose greys. Then, last year I met a man who breeds Egyptians (he's friends with a woman at my barn) and he offered this colt to another woman at the barn (this was at a horse show). This woman told me about it jokingly because she had no interest in this horse. I asked what color and she said grey. I think I was instantly in love with a horse I'd never seen. He was not even 2, a stud colt, relatively unhandled, and had spent almost his entire life in a pasture. He didn't even have a permanent stall. He shared with another stud colt when they came in at night. I told the breeder's friend that I would be very interested in looking at him. She arranged it, I looked at him 2 weeks later, and he was at my barn on my daughter's birthday 3 days later. Definitely a dream come true for me. He's been an amazing horse and has made a complete 180 from when he first arrived as a wild, unkempt tangled mess. He even had matts on his belly from shedding out, but not getting it brushed off. He's my baby now.


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

I've always loved Morgans. I also have always wanted a mini, a Gypsy, and an Eriskay Pony.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My favorite is and always will be the American Quarter Horse. BUT... I have this drawing that I did back when I was in middle school and on the back I wrote "My favorite horse will be a pure black thouroughbred arabian stallion named Fury" Now, I'm assuming that I thought thoroughbred meant pure bred.... 

You know what the funny thing is? Riley's father is a black QH named Fury!

LOL...


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

My childhood dream horse was a pinto pony. Or any cute looking pony.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hmmm my childhood horse was probably a toss up between a Gypsy Vanner and a Friesian. I still plan on owning one of each one day haha but now my fave breed has to be an Arabian. I would settle for a Quarab though =D


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

When I was young my first imaginary horse was a brown and white paint mare named Diamond - thanks to the Barbie Riding Game  - then, as I was able to read and fell in love with Joanna Campbell's series Thoroughbred, which had me falling in love with both Pirate - the blind Thoroughbred - and Champion - the unruly Triple Crown winner. Naturally, my favourite breed became the Thoroughbred.

Now, years later, I find myself still in love with Thoroughbreds, and have one of my own.


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

Gotta be the cheeky Welsh D's  My welsh mare is my life! also recently got a welsh d colt... hes a right monkey!! Love their characters x


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

I loved Connemaras, anything dapple gray really!!!
Now I like quarter horses, arabians and a lot of other breeds.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I used to have loads of phases:

-American Walking Pony
-Halflinger 
-Suffolk Punch
-Palomino

and more.

But the latest is Mustang.

I see the Arab and Halflinger are popular.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

PerchiesKisses said:


> When I was young my first imaginary horse was a brown and white paint mare named Diamond - thanks to the Barbie Riding Game  - then, as I was able to read and fell in love with Joanna Campbell's series Thoroughbred, which had me falling in love with both Pirate - the blind Thoroughbred - and Champion - the unruly Triple Crown winner. Naturally, my favourite breed became the Thoroughbred.
> 
> Now, years later, I find myself still in love with Thoroughbreds, and have one of my own.


Oh, I started reading the 'Thoroughbred' lately, it's pretty good.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

Phantomstallion said:


> I used to have loads of phases:
> 
> -American Walking Pony
> -Halflinger
> ...


The reason I bolded Palomino is because its a color breed. I was wondering which breed you most like seeing with the Palomino color??

I personally like Palomino Quarter Horses.=)


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Phantomstallion said:


> Oh, I started reading the 'Thoroughbred' lately, it's pretty good.


I adored those books! read all but the ones based in the jumping and eventing disciplines  Anyone looking for a fantastic story should check them out. 

They had me falling head over heels for horse racing and subsequently thoroughbreds as well


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i was determine on owning a HUGE shetland pony stud!! (lol)
I love their smell!!
They smell different then other horses (i know, weird!!)
My first pony was a shetland (still own him) and i love smelling his mane!!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

WildJessie said:


> The reason I bolded Palomino is because its a color breed. I was wondering which breed you most like seeing with the Palomino color??
> 
> I personally like Palomino Quarter Horses.=)


I like palomino paints and palomino QHs. The reason I love palomino paints so much is that on Howrse my first ever horse was a palomino paint mare, Rain.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

PerchiesKisses said:


> I adored those books! read all but the ones based in the jumping and eventing disciplines  Anyone looking for a fantastic story should check them out.
> 
> They had me falling head over heels for horse racing and subsequently thoroughbreds as well


Yeah! They're having me crazy about TBs at the moment


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Paints come first <3 but I love TB's as well


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

When I was about 6 or 7 I started telling everyone I wanted an arabian. I wrote in my diary, "I will get: black arabian, 3 white socks and a white blaze". LOL.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

That's adorable haha


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I remember being obsessed with Appaloosas. Then Missouri Fox Trotters. Then Friesians. Weird transitions, I know. 

Now, I have a weakness for Warlanders and Black Forest Horses.


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

As a kid I was obsessed with anything horse-but I remember at the barn we used to volunteer at there was a huge TN Walker-and now as an adult I am obsessed with them-however they are just not suitable for Dressage-my new obsession! I will however be the odd one out because I fully intend to find something paint like to do Dressage with!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Arabians. I always wanted The Black. :lol: 

And Friesians. I watched Ladyhawke way too many times! 

I really like draft crosses and overo Paints too.

But I guess my number one dream horse is still a solid black Arabian. I don't think it gets much prettier than that.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> Arabians. I always wanted The Black. :lol:
> 
> And Friesians. I watched Ladyhawke way too many times!
> 
> ...


I agree!!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

As a kid the horse who tripped my trigger was "Figure". Still love an old time Morgan horse....


----------



## Fancy That (Jun 10, 2011)

*Morgans, all the way*



aneternalflame said:


> I've always loved Morgans. I also have always wanted a mini, a Gypsy, and an Eriskay Pony.


I too loved The Black Stallion, so thought Arabians were gorgeous, but I was obsessed with Morgans, probably due to Marguerite Henrys' Justin Morgan Had a Horse 

I'd go to the local library and check out ANY and ALL books that talked about Morgans  (even if it was just a page in a "Breeds" book)

Anyways , I still love them to this day. On my third Morgan now (funny enough, I only owned a Morgan as an adult. As a kid into teenage years, I had ponies & TBs)


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

Gypsy Vanners and Cleveland Bays


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Paints were my first obsession, after seeing Rain in Spirit Stallion of the Cimeron haha. But I quickly reaized that paints weren't tall enough for me, warmbloods became my favorite. I loved painted warmbloods once I realized a few years ago that they existed, haha, and my last mare was one. I don't really prefer a specific breed, but I always loved Donnerhall so any of his descendents were what I dreamt of. (And now I own his granddaughter! yay!)

The painted WB 









Donnerhall's granddaughter


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Your painted WB is stunning!


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Thank you! She was very flashy, and had the personality to match


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

My favorite breeds when i was little were Clydesdales, Shires, Appaloosas and quarter horses  

Now I pretty much love all breeds, but still have a deep love for different breeds of draft horses and warmblooded riding horses (mainly dressage). I have a 4 yr old Oldenburg mare whom I love but have to sell.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I grew up on the back of a QH. My family has been raising foundation bred cutting, reining & working QH's for over 50 years. I've trained and\or ridden a bit of everything, Paints, TBs, a couple Arabs, Morgans, one WB, POAs, and even got to ride one of the touring Lippizan stallions at his winter barn while I was on vacation. I can appreciate all breeds but I am a QH girl through & through. My childhood heart horse was a bay mare named Bunny that my gpa bought off the King ranch. She solidified my love of QHs. I can honestly say she was my first & most loyal friend. She had the patience of a saint and taught me so much, not only about horses but about myself. She is buried under a great oak in our woods and still 23 years later I miss that old mare as much as I did the day I said goodbye.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

That is such a sweet story! I hate saying goodbye to your horse, somehow it sticks with you more than you would've thought. I didn't own my Mira very long, and even though she's been gone longer than I owned her I miss her every day.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks sixlets (my all time fave candy btw!) I've had to say goodbye to 6 in my 31 years, never gets easier and they all still have a special place in my heart. It's amazing the impact they can make on us. I should dig up some photos of Bunny to scan and put on here...though the show outfits in those pics are just a fuzz embarrassing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

^Do it! I want to see her! 
I've yet to own my own horse, but just reading what you wrote had me choked up... :/


----------



## McuesHiSierra (Apr 10, 2011)

When I was younger I didn't care what breed or color I was obsessed with them all! But these days I absolutely love my paints and stangs!


----------



## DarkBucephalus (May 29, 2011)

My favorites have been and always will be paso finos, even if they aren't perfectly suited to my current discipline. 

That said, I love drafts, though the majority of them I feel I would not be able to ride as I am entirely too short. I feel I wouldn't be able to get my legs around the barrel enough to have proper contact and balance.

Right now, I can't really purchase a horse, but I am looking into warmbloods....and somewhat shamefully arabs. (if you knew me, you'd know why I say shamefully arabs )


----------



## Punky413 (Jun 25, 2011)

I believe all breeds have their own great qualities. But my favorite , by far when I was a child and still is, would have to be the Quarter horse.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Welsh ponies all the way, I used to jump them.
I also really loved Quarter horses, my first first is a quarter horse and as a child I could (and still can) do lots of different things with her.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL, when I was a Kid, I imagined myself riding around on Rainbow Brights horse....










I also grew up playing with the My Little Ponies. I had their Castle, the Nursery, every single My Little Pony you could think of. The Babies, the Dragon, and the list goes on. 

Those were my Childhood Dream Horses. When I would take riding lessons, I couldn't figure out why my horse wouldn't fly, or why sprinkles weren't falling around us as we clippity clopped through the fields of flowers.

A horse was a horse to me. I didn't know anything about breeds or this or that. If I could get on it, I was happy as a clam.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I will Atreyu! I will look tonight when I'm done in the barn for the day 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

cfralic said:


> When I was about 6 or 7 I started telling everyone I wanted an arabian. I wrote in my diary, "I will get: black arabian, 3 white socks and a white blaze". LOL.


I always had equines since birth, but I was like you cfralic, I wanted the black stallion. Of course my parents weren't gonna buy a child a stallion, Arab or not! I had a small pony then a small horse, neither were close to being Arab, phooey! When I got older I bought other types of horses and would train a few horses here and there to supplement my horse habit. 20 years ago, someone brought me an Arab to train, I fell in love with the Arabian breed all over again and that horse never went home after training, I bought him for my daughter! Arabian is my favvy breed, hands down & no I don't ride one or show one, I just love them.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

^My parents could have bought me any male horse and I would have thought it was a stallion hahha. I didn't know the difference.


----------



## Jess Angela (Jun 24, 2011)

I grew up with Thoroughbreds, and I still work with them, but I have a soft spot for quarter horses. I love their attitude, and versatility!


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Shetland ponies! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

As promised, here is a very young me & "Kings Hot Bunny"


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> As promised, here is a very young me & "Kings Hot Bunny"
> 
> View attachment 67678
> 
> ...


Aw, cute!


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

when i was younger i always loved morgans! my first love at first sight was a morgan but i was never aloud to do anything but give her a carrot. broke my heart....worst part is the owner is blood family so yeah...

my fav breed now is clydesdale, warmbloods and perchs. I love the bigs!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> As promised, here is a very young me & "Kings Hot Bunny"
> 
> View attachment 67678
> 
> ...


He's a hunk! So handsome!!!!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I guess I'm still sortof a kid =P My favourite breed would still be a dun quarter horse.... I am hopefully buying so called horse this summer ( first horse yay!)


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh I LOVED Appaloosas for the longest time and paints. I think it was more to do with their coloring  When I was around 10 I started to love racehorses! Therefore my favorite breed turned to Thoroughbred but I NEVER wanted to own one for some reason. But now go firgure I have an OTTB  I still want to get me my Appaloosa thou one day!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I've always just liked horses lol. As a kid I guess quarter horses would have been my favorite breed, and as I got mire into dressage my coach had a hanoverian. He was a super sweety and I got to ride some cool movements on him. Since then I've really loved the hanoverian breed and it had been my favorite although I am partial to danish lines as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyScarlet (Jul 2, 2011)

When I was little I loved paints, I LOVED them!! I now love a number of breeds, I currently have an Appaloosa, and I love that breed, I love drafts, Fresians, and Clydesdales. I also love halflingers.


----------



## MarleyandEllie (Oct 30, 2010)

Frisians!


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

Arabians are my past and present dream horses! Hardy, athletic, and most importantly, they have a great personality and really bond to their people. I love how intelligent they are, and I trust all 3 of mine completely. My new horse is my dream arabian. He is small, but built to last, has energy all day long, tries for me in the ring, and loves the trails. In the paddock he follows me with his head on my shoulder, and even though he is green, he is exceptionally sane.

And it sure doesn't hurt that they are drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Horsey and Holistic (Jun 30, 2011)

Arabians! <3 There is so much history in this breed and I love their beauty and movement. Just think about all these other breeds you guys have been listing, most can trace back to the Arab. Shires, Cleveland Bays, and Orlov Trotters are also among my favorites.


----------

